# Deamon Prince for 40k



## xCr0okz- (Jul 20, 2009)

I just recently picked up a DP for 40k, and so far I have been using him with wings, lash, and MoS. Might anyone have any suggestions for what to equip him with otherwise for different purposes around a battle field.


----------



## Lopspoon (Jun 23, 2009)

I use mine with wings mark of Tzeentech, warptime, wind of chaos, he flys up to expensive units and utterly wrecks them because he can reroll his winds of chaos


----------



## Pinkmerauder (Feb 27, 2009)

My favorite is MoK with wings, however that is just a personal preference and this setup is not really considered very competitive.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

A winged CC DP?
Winged Vanilla with Warptime is better than a Winged DP with a MoK.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

Mon, wings and warptime seems to give people lots of trouble


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

If your up against a horde army ect. Use MoN, Wings and nurgles rot.

Fly him up in there masses and then use your nurgles rot then tie up a unit in assault for a while. (assuming that the horde unit you charged isnt very strong nor got a good WS.)


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I like mine with cheese. Oh, and salad.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been recently running 2 DPs. One Nurgle DP with wings and warptime and one Khorne DP with Wings. I usually send off the Nurgle DP into the thickness of battle and Khorne DP to flank or hunt specific units. Works out really well.


----------



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Forget the DP all together get a Bloodthirster strongest of all the daemons


----------



## xCr0okz- (Jul 20, 2009)

Naw man, you can't even take that in a CSM army, unless its an essence of one in deamon weapon.


----------



## xCr0okz- (Jul 20, 2009)

*Deamon Prince arrival!*

I play CSMs and I use a DP with wing, MoT, warptime and wind of chaos. I have tries to deepstrike him with very poor results. Might anyone have any suggestions for how to deploy him and how to use him accordingly.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

He wants to charge stuffs. So, he should NEVER Deep Strike. Deploy out of enemy LOS if possible, behind cover if not.


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Feb 9, 2007)

I have also been using Warptime on a DP, but I think GW UK just killed it off by putting the interpretation that you have to re-roll all the dice instead of misses.

So you roll your CC attacks 3 hits 2 misses, you re-roll ALL the dice you get 2 hits 3 misses...Warptime is no longer a viable power for UK GTs


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

There is no 'must' in there. You have a choice not re-roll the dice if you do not want to.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Given the calibre of the guns fired at the DP, a MoT seems like a better choice than a MoN, not to mention all the power weapons a DP will encounter, making that invulnerable save all the more important.

Warptime is very useful, since it saves you from your own poor rolls to some extent and thus maximises your DPs damage. In fact, a Slaaneshi DP with Warptime would be very useful, since more often than not it would hit first and leave the rest half-dead, and with a bit of luck he'll win the sweeping advance. But given the likelyhood of power weapons in any self-respecting squad, this is way too risky for my taste, so I'll just stick to Tzeentch Princes.

Wind of Chaos is a nasty bugger, especially with Warptime, since you can reroll those 4+ wounds. Last time I used it it killed 5 Grey Hunters who just arrived in a Drop Pod, then butchered the squad in the following Assault Phase. Very-very useful, even the glancing bit. An extra Weapon Destroyed or Immobilised is always welcome.

DPs with this build might be pricey (205 pts to be exact), but if you use them wisely (make use of LoS as much as possible so your DP will have to roll as few saves as possible; and avoiding Terminator squads is generally a good idea, or anything with a high Inv. Save and/or Power Weapon, thats the job of your Rapid Firing boys) they'll butcher pretty much they come across. Their speed allows them to quickly close on gunlines and even if it can't get into charge range immediately, you should be able to throw a WoC in their faces, denying both their armour and cover saves, the only saves a fire support unit usually has.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

Orochi said:


> A winged CC DP?
> Winged Vanilla with Warptime is better than a Winged DP with a MoK.


Unless one is playing World Eaters or some other Khorne-worshipping army, of course...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Wings with lash is a pretty solid setup, the only thing that ever give you trouble are massed lascan fire, and speedy tanks.

If you keep playing opponents with both of those, consider giving the prince the MoT with warptime for the first, or buying additional oblits to solve the second.

Also never deep strike your prince, his psychic prowess and abilities on the battlefield make him invaluable, just deploy him behind a rhino/raider, or behind a wall if you haven't rolled first turn.


----------

